# Bí quyết dành cho mẹ giúp ngăn ngừa dị tật ở thai nhi



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (26/12/18)

Đối với một người làm mẹ luôn mong muốn con yêu của mình sinh ra một cách hoàn hảo nhất, tuy nhiên vì một số lý do mà ảnh hưởng đến con mình để lại những điều đáng tiếc. Cũng không phải tất cả các khuyết tật bẩm sinh đều có thể ngăn chặn được. Nhưng để sinh ra một em bé khỏe mạnh thì mẹ có thể làm được điều đó. Để đảm bảo sức khỏe của một đứa trẻ khi ra đời thì mẹ cần chuẩn bị về thể chất và sức khỏe của mẹ trước khi sinh. Dưới đây là một số bí quyết giúp phòng ngừa dị tật ở thai nhi.





​
*-Bổ sung acid folic trước khi mang thai*
Các chuyên gia về sức khỏe khuyến các mẹ nên bổ sung đầy đủ acid folic trước khi mang thai 3 tháng sẽ làm giảm nguy cơ dị tật bẩm sinh ở thai nhi đến 93%.

*-Tiêm chủng đủ mủi tiêm trong quá trình mang thai*
Trong quá trình mang thai mẹ bầu cần phải tiêm rất nhiều như viêm gan B, uốn ván, rubella…Do đó mẹ cần nắm rõ lịch trình để tiêm phòng đầy đủ đảm bảo sức khỏe cho cả mẹ và thai nhi.





​
*-Khám sức khỏe đều đặn trong thai kỳ*
Việc thăm khám sức khỏe sẽ giúp mẹ bầu nắm được tình hình sức khỏe cũng như phát hiện được các bất thường xảy ra với cả mẹ lẫn thai nhi. Hơn thế nữa việc thăm khám đều đặn sẽ được bác sĩ đưa ra những lời khuyên bổ ích về chế độ dinh dưỡng và những điều cần làm nên tránh đảm bảo sức khỏe cho cả mẹ và thai nhi.

*-Phòng ngừa các bệnh phụ khoa*
Để đảm bảo được sức khỏe cho cả mẹ và bé thì mẹ cần phải vệ sinh sạch sẽ hàng ngày và đúng cách, tránh các bệnh lây nhiễm.

*-Kiểm soát đường huyết định kỳ*
Trong quá trình mang thai việc bổ sung nhiều chất dinh dưỡng để đảm bảo cho sự phát triển của thai nhi là điều mà mỗi mẹ bầu cần phải làm. Tuy nhiên khi bổ sung quá nhiều chất dinh dưỡng thì việc tăng đường huyết có thể xảy ra bất kỳ lúc nào. Điều này làm tăng nguy cơ dị tật bẩm sinh ở thai nhi và sức khỏe của mẹ bầu, chính vì thế mà mẹ bầu cần kiểm tra đường huyết định kỳ để đảm bảo luôn trong tình trạng ổn định.

*-Tránh xa với khói thuốc lá và chất kích thích*
Thuốc lá và chất kích thích là những nguyên nhân gây dị tật bẩm sinh ở thai nhi, ngay cả khi chưa mang thai. Trước khi có kế hoạch mang thai mẹ bầu cần tránh xa với thuốc lá và chất kích thích để thai nhi có thể phát triển một cách khỏe mạnh.

*-Không tự ý sử dụng thuốc*
Việc sử dụng thuốc đối với mẹ bầu phải luôn có chỉ định của bác sĩ không được tự ý sử dụng bất kì loại thuốc nào mà chưa có sự hướng dẫn. Nhất là những loại thuốc kháng sinh nguyên nhân chủ yếu dẫn đến các dị tật ở thai nhi.

*-Tránh tiếp xúc với môi trường ô nhiễm và hóa chất*
Việc mẹ bầu sống trong môi trường ô nhiễm và hóa chất cũng làm dị tật ở thai nhi, nên khi mang thai mẹ nên chọn cho mình môi trường sống sạch sẽ, trong lành không tiếp xúc với hóa chất. Khi sử dụng chất tẩy rữa nên dùng bao tay mà tốt hơn hết trong giai đoạn này người chồng nên cố gắng chăm sóc vợ làm thay vợ những khoản này để vợ có thể nghỉ ngơi và tránh tiếp xúc với hóa chất.





​
*-Ăn uống đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng*
Việc bổ sung chất dinh dưỡng là điều mà mỗi mẹ bầu cần phải làm trong suốt quá trình mang thai, điều này còn giúp tránh các dị tật đáng tiếc xảy ra ở thai nhi. Tuy nhiên các mẹ cũng phải có kiến thức về những loại thực phẩm không được sử dụng khi mang thai nhé.

Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ có thể truy cập vào fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc 
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@DauTramConYeu2) | Twitter
Instagram: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@dau_tram_con_yeu) • Instagram photos and videos


----------

